# Aquarium Light Timer



## BigDaddyKing (May 31, 2010)

anyone use this timer yet?

Aquarium Light Timer, Aquarium Supplies | PetSolutions

is it any good??? if so i got a question

can i use a 6-Outlet plug and run more than 1 light per timer?


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Can't say about that one, but you can pick up timers at Wally World that will work just the same. Save ya some on the shipping charge. ;o)

I would check on using a power strip on the timers just to be safe. I've never used a strip on a timer.


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

I don't know what happens on my end but i have never found a timer that will work for me i have gotten 5 different ones. not one has worked.


----------



## bikerider (Mar 12, 2009)

I never used this one but I bought a 2 plug timer at home depot for about the same price once you include shipping and have used it in a power strip for a year no problem.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

bikerider said:


> and have used it in a power strip for a year no problem.


Used in "on" a power strip or used a power strip "on" the timer?

I believe the OP is inquiring about plugging a power strip into the timer itself if I read it correctly.


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

Look for timers on Amazon. You can even get powerstrip timers that will do 4 out of 8 outlets (or something). Some even let you set the time on/off for each day if you want to simulate a "cloudy" day ...etc. They also tend to be cheaper there than at a speciality store.


----------

